# Badlands Ox $275



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Frame & pack with rifle holder with factory badlands lifetime warranty. Zero defects in perfect condition. I live in Roy
Derek
801-643-8102


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Large frame/large belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

$275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

